# CN VS FN



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im going to get one of thes cages (double) and am unsure which is better. I prefer one inch spacing which the CN does not have. Can rats still poke there noses out? I love when my rats can poke there noses out to get scratched before I leave someplace haha. Ive also heard the FN ramps are not made at an angle suitable for rats...whats the deal with this. What are some other differences or things I should consider. I jsut cant decide which one. Im also curious if rats can climb the bars in the FN, mine like to climb bars. I know the CN would be better for that but is it possible in the FN? Also the with the doubles the pans are plastic. Do rats chew the top one. My female loves to chew and Im worried she may sit on the ramp and chew the plastic second level pan. I know its lots of questions but thanks for the help.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Go with the CN if you have the money - I don't think the bars are big enough to fit your finger in to scratch, but the fact alone that the bars are horizontal is a huge plus over the FN. I overlooked this when I ordered my FN a couple days ago and now I'm a bit bummed out, but my limit was $200, and I can compromise by securing ladders to the walls, adding lattice, etc. The ramps are fine, I don't think your rat is going to spend enough time climbing up the ladders for it to be really harmful to their backs lol. The two bottom pans are plastic but can be removed, I believe the shelves are metal? I'll be removing the bottom pans from mine and replacing them with lino or something without edges as I can't imagine they are easy to secure fleece to lol.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish for me the CN had a wider spacing Im bummed about that. I just cant decide. I would think its harder to look into your cage too witbh such small spacing? Ive never had less then one inch spacing. Ahhh so confused haha


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, it really depends. They are only $70-80 dollars difference, and I would have gotten the Critter had I not been on a strict $200 CANADIAN dollar budget. The bar spacing on the CN is .5" so it is BARELY big enough to get a finger in, especially if you have fat fingers like me LOL. 

I have a cage with 5/8" spacing that is adequate for raising babies in until they are big enough to fit in the Ferret Nation, or else I can just hardware cloth one half of it and open it all up when they are bigger. I don't plan on having more than what could fit comfortably in one half of the cage... 5 max.

And like I said, I can easily compromise for lack of climbing or places to clip things on by hanging wire, lattice, etc... I actually have a huge amount of this powder coated ladder-like material of some sort that my mom uses for climbing plants in the garden. I will probably forever own males, so I don't really worry about them growing to not be big enough as adults.

It depends on your personal feelings and situation, really... Either way this FN will be bigger and better than the cage I have now and I'm sure I can personally compromise for its downfalls.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Some females can get out of one inch? I keep males and females (altered of course) together but i have not had a small one yet. I guess thats something to be concerened with though too.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, really small adult females...


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

i love bigger spacing so i guess thats what it comes down too adn i guess if i want to continue with females i may need smaller spacing huh? hmmmm its hard to say yes to it when i dont want it but one might need it lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Kay my boy was big enough to go in the 1" space cage at about 3 months old, I had my time all wonky there, lol. He was like 4-5 months old when he passed away.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm what to do what to do lol I wish I could tell the cmpany what i want and theyd make it lol


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone else have feelings towards these cages and rats? Im really deciding and not sure if I need 1/2 inch spacing with females, not sure how many stay really small. Also horizontal vs vertical bars.... More ideas please! Thanks.


----------



## Jennalyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoky *small wave* I'll add my two cents in here.

Hanging things in the CN is _so_ much fun thanks to the horizontal bars. I'm always annoyed when I'm trying to find a hook on the ceiling in a particular direction and have to go further out than I'd have preferred because of a vertical rather than horizontal bar... so I can only imagine how much less fun I would have with the walls of a FN than a CN. But then, I treat the cage like a giant dollhouse, so ignore me if that matters less to you.

I have a CN and I'm very happy with it. There's no chance for my girls to escape, the fattie or the slender little thing. I can't imagine even the chance that they might - the cats would be on them in a flash. I got them when they were itty babies and it's been perfect from then on.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I thinking I may get the CN but the spacing is bumming me out. I enjoy sticking my fingerts in and petting mine when they are sleeping in their hammock. Then they look at me with the "leave me alone im sleeping" eyes haha


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha, once I get a job I will probably sell my FN and order a CN  I could sell the FN for enough to pay for the CN, as they go for like $300+ here... But it will do for now


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im thinking Ill do the CN but want to be sure before i order it. The spacing thing is jsut such a bummer for me lol.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

I got the CN over the FN simply because its appropriate for rats of all ages and genders and you never know! I also heard complaints from some people with FNs that the water bottles end up to high sometimes and its harder to hang hammocks and toys because of the wider spacing. If you go to any place that does custom duct work they can probably make you metal pans for the cage so you don't have to worry about chewing.


----------



## artbymollie (Jul 8, 2008)

either way you go so far Petstreetmall.com is the cheapest, I know I am saving up for a CN from there! and I think they have free shipping going on right now!


----------

